# Retina Detachment



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has ever experienced a retina detachment or even tear. If so what procedure did you have, laser, freeze, actual surgery? My sister is on her way to the hospital for a possibly detached retina (I hope it's just a tear, but it's one of the 2). I'm stuck at work not able to do anything, just look it up, but I wanted to know if anyone has any first hand experience with this. Thank you.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Yikes, MrsM...I hope your sister is going to be okay. I don't have any experience with anything like this...the closest thing would be an aunt who had a cornea replaced.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

OUCH! MM - I haven't had that happen to me either (only damage to my corenas multiple times). My GFIL has had glaucoma surgery but I don't think he had anything like a detached retina. Sorry


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i dont know..........but i will say this if your worried i wouldnt be.......i have never heard of a eye surgeon messing up and i know quite a few people that have had eye surgery and everything turned out fine.....hope everything goes well


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Howdy MM. I have a double masters in working with low vision and the blind. I have some experience with people who have gone through retina detachment/tears. Any questions I may be able to help you with?

Her vision right now *may* be missing spots or be like looking through a clear waving flag. Retina tissue damage becomes problematic if not taken care of quickly, so her doctor did exactly the correct thing by sending her to the hospital ASAP- even if there is only a suspician.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey MM666, everything should be fine with your sister. I just went through abrasion eye surgery and it's amazing how fast and effecient these doctors can work. She will be fine. Please keep us up to date on this.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you all.

She's on her way home now. She had the freezing to fix a tear, then the gas bubble (Pneumatic Retinopexy) to fix the detachment and she has to go Friday for laser to fix another tear. I was joking with her and asked if she wanted me to take her, that way I could go to work for 2 hours and leave. LOL She was laughing and said I could use her as an excuse to leave work.

If the bubbles don't work she's going to have to have surgery for real and have a silicone band put around her eye. We're hoping Friday is the last thing she needs. 

She also asked me if I would have watched had I been there today (my mom didn't she hates needles) I told yeah I would have watched.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I'm glad so far things seem to be okay. I will keep sending you guys thoughts and prayers!

BTW How did she do it?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Has the doctor asked her to stay in a certain position much of the time so the bubble has a chance to work? 

Be sure to tell her even if she does have to have the silicone band surgery (and many people don't), that it's usually only a once time thing. No follow up surgery has to be done with that. Actually it's pretty cool. The bubble presses from the inside to place the retina back onto the choroid, and the silicone band would press from the outside at the same time. Voila! Eye splint! ;-D


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you IshWitch 

Sickie it seems like the gas bubble is working so far, she says she can see again, she's just still swollen and her eye is very red. I'm off tomorrow completely to go with her for the laser part.


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

I hope everything works out for her. A post that hits home for me right now.



Da Weiner said:


> I just went through abrasion eye surgery and it's amazing how fast and effecient these doctors can work.


Man. Of all the things that can happen...hubby and I both went to get eye checkups yesterday and it turns out he has scarring on his cornea. He has to see a specialist and likely have eye surgery. We had no idea this happened, just thought he had a dry eye for awhile. He even went to his regular doctor like 2 months ago and they told him to rinse it out with eye wash. Is this similar to what happened to you Da Weiner? I'm afraid for him with any kind of surgery after what happened 6 years ago with his back.


----------

